
Ask HN: Collaboration software for teams - unicornporn
What I need:<p>* A place to save and edit documents (without exporting them). Word .doc format support would be welcome, but I realize it might not be realistic. Version control would be good.<p>* A forum or chat like feature to interact with team members.<p>* A link resource functionality to save and organize 
bookmarks.<p>What are my options? Campfire is what I&#x27;ve looked into so far. Slack also looks interesting, but quite focused on the messaging experience.
======
dvdplm
If chat is important to you I'd definitely take a look at Slack in combination
with Google Docs. Slack is a very good chat client, but it's the ease of
extending and integrating it to your systems that is the real killer feature
(imo). When a tool is cumbersome to use (and/or hard to learn) team
communication is the first victim in my experience. People simply don't use
it, or use it reluctantly and as little as they can. Slack gets this and goes
out of its way to make communication frictionless.

------
brudgers
There probably isn't a single solution that will meet all of a person's
expectations -- i.e. a single solution that has a chat system that is close to
Slack's and has a document sharing system that is close to Google Docs, etc.

This means the options are:

1\. Prioritize on requirements and evaluate the tradeoffs involved in various
integrated products, e.g. Campfire versus Slack.

2\. Build your own operations around integrating services from various vendors
of best of breed solutions.

Good luck.

------
geyang
I'm working on combining a real-time collaborative note taking app with chat.

it is written in angular2 and typescript. A private beta has been running for
a while.

Right now I am focusing on launching a real-time collaborative ipython
notebook client that can connect to your own jupyter servers.

------
giaour
Have you looked at SharePoint?

